# IVF WALES - SUCCESS STORIES



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

All the time I've been on this board, since the Summer I guess, I've only known four people get BFP's posting on the board, of which one turned into a BFN.  I would love to hear of any successes.  We all need to have something positive to focus on and since IVF Wales has a good success rate ... where are you all?

Please give all of us hoping and praying something positive to look towards.

Andrea x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

I know I haven't posted much on here over the last couple of weeks but I have been looking every day and I'm sorry I've not given too much support.

I had a scare last Tues when I started to bleed but the unit were fantastic and I went straight down for a scan which confirmed a heartbeat.  So since last week I have down nothing just rest.  I did go back to work for a week but I am again signed off until 2nd Jan.  I had to go yesterday for my original scan everything is looking really good.  The scan pictures are amazing you can make out the head and eyes is really blown me away.  I'm 7 weeks and 2 days.  I also had my 1st appt with my midwife she has given me an expected delivery date of 26th July.  I hope I haven't  upset anyone but posting this info but I mean this to come over as inspiration that miracles do happen.

I know maybe you are not looking forward to Christmas but I wish you all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and I'm praying and hoping that 2008 is the year that all our dreams come true.

I will continue to come on here as you all helped me and I will do my best to offer support to you all.

Lots of love

Bec x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bec,

Hope you're okay.  It must have been an awful time for you.

Your post has not been upsetting in the least, I'm glad things are working out for you, you deserve it.

Keep putting those feet up and thanks for posting, you're an inspiration to us all.

Andrea xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a very good friend who now has a 3 month old from icsi at caru, also a mate who is due is feb and something who is 6 weeks pregnant with twins


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am now 9 weeks 3 days with twins after treament at CARU. Hope this does give others faith that they can help there.

H


----------



## sharontomos (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all 

My gosh = posting on Xmas day - nothing good on the telly.  I am anther ivf Wales success story - 13 weeks and 3 days pregnant - patient at the Cromwell in Swansea.  

Sharon


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Girls for your comments.

Let's hope this thread get busy and plenty of positivity rubs off    

Good luck to everyone <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F47%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Any news on when you starting/follow up etc

Happy new year to you 

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Had follow up end Nov, got tx schedule Thursday so will know more then.

HAPPY NEW YEAR - LET'S HOPE 2008 IS A LUCKY YEAR FOR US ALL

Andrea xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

bumped this up as feel that we need a bit of positivity around here right now x and if a BFP how many attempts did it take at IVF/ICSI


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there

I am at Caru and have just had a positive result. I am currently 5 weeks pregant! We had been trying for over 4 years, but this was our first attempt at IVF. 

Fingers crossed for all those out there waiting for results.... let us know how you got on!! 

Ally XX


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations Ally - wishing you a healthy 8 months. xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great to hear a positive .... CONGRATS Alison


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Alison !! contratulations honey, if you know of any more positive stories send them this way we need some boosting, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## alisonjl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Cookiesal, Andi68 and Popsi

Good to hear from you all, its nice to speak to others who are being treated at CARU. I really hope you all get as lucky as I did.... I am sure you will! Keep us updated as to how you are getting on!! 

Take care and good luck with the rest of your treatment... I will keep fingers crossed!!

Ally xxx


----------

